# For Sale 25 Rss Outback 2005



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

Looking to sell our Outback 25 RSS. Well maintained and clean.
This unit has the dark green leather type sofa and dinnette cushions.
Bunks up front with rear and side slideouts.
We are selling to upgrade as our children are getting bigger.
Any questions, email me at [email protected]
Price, $13,000


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good luck with the sale!!

What are you upgrading too?


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

We would like to upgrade to a queen bedroom with quad bunks...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jflick2000 said:


> We would like to upgrade to a queen bedroom with quad bunks...


mswalt is selling his 31RQS....just what you're looking for and you don't have to pay the "new" tax.


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

jflick2000 said:


> Looking to sell our Outback 25 RSS. Well maintained and clean.
> This unit has the dark green leather type sofa and dinnette cushions.
> Bunks up front with rear and side slideouts.
> We are selling to upgrade as our children are getting bigger.
> Any questions, email me at [email protected]


What year is it? How much... Just trying to help you sell!!


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

russlg said:


> Looking to sell our Outback 25 RSS. Well maintained and clean.
> This unit has the dark green leather type sofa and dinnette cushions.
> Bunks up front with rear and side slideouts.
> We are selling to upgrade as our children are getting bigger.
> Any questions, email me at [email protected]


What year is it? How much... Just trying to help you sell!!
[/quote]
Year, 2005 and the price, $13,000
I noticed your pictures on Facebook of your unit. This is the exact model!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

jflick2000 said:


> Looking to sell our Outback 25 RSS. Well maintained and clean.
> This unit has the dark green leather type sofa and dinnette cushions.
> Bunks up front with rear and side slideouts.
> We are selling to upgrade as our children are getting bigger.
> Any questions, email me at [email protected]


What year is it? How much... Just trying to help you sell!!
[/quote]
Year, 2005 and the price, $13,000
I noticed your pictures on Facebook of your unit. This is the exact model!
[/quote]
well then for those who want to see a facsimilie of jflick2000's 25RSS, just click in my signature!!


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

We still have our 25 RSS for sale! We used it this weekend, but still would like to upgrade to a larger one.
email if interested.
[email protected]


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jflick2000 said:


> We still have our 25 RSS for sale! We used it this weekend, but still would like to upgrade to a larger one.
> email if interested.
> [email protected]


Good Luck...

Have you checked out the 301BQ Outback!!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

JFlick: Where do you live? I am looking for a 25RSS. What is your tow vehicle? I am in Texas.


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

GO WEST said:


> JFlick: Where do you live? I am looking for a 25RSS. What is your tow vehicle? I am in Texas.


We tow it with a Chevy Suburban. It is light weight under 5000 lbs.
We are in Michigan (center) Houghton lk


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Delivered weight according to Keystones web site is 5275,


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Delivered weight according to Keystones web site is 5275,


Thank you for the update


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Is your 25RSS still for sale for $13,000? Does it come with a weight distributing hitch and anti sway bars?
Thanks for info.
Jonathan Graves
Kerrville, Texas


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Still for sale?


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

25 RSS is still For Sale.... Price 12,000...


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

jflick2000 said:


> 25 RSS is still For Sale.... Price 12,000...


Good price for your TT. We love our 2005 25RSS. Bought ours in august 09 for $11,998.
Did you make or buy the curtains for the bunks? I need to add that mod to the list.
Good luck on the sale.
crunchman


----------



## jflick2000 (Apr 30, 2004)

Still Available


----------

